# Merry Christmas



## chuseg

Ahoj, 
   I was searching how to say Merry Christmas in Czech and I found two options that I don't know if they are correct or not.
They are: 
             Vesely vanoce
             St'astny vanoce. 
   I just want to know which one is correct or if there is another way to say it. 

Dekuji mockrat!


----------



## winpoj

Hi,

Neither of your options is correct. The correct versions would be:

Veselé Vánoce and

Šťastné Vánoce,

of which the former is much more common.


----------



## Jana337

Let me add that "šťastný" and "veselý" are colloquialisms very common in regions where they are used to treating adjective endings somewhat carelessly.


----------



## winpoj

Let me raise my voice again in defence of "obecná čeština".
We don't treat adjective endings carelessly - we just have a system different from, but equally strict as, "spisovná čeština".


----------



## MikeLynn

I must agree with winpoj because veselE or stastnE, the former being more common, is rather formal to my ears or more typical for Moravian dialects. If I should say _Merry Christmas_ in casual conversation, I would undoubtedly say, "Vesely, or maybe even Hezky, Vanoce.  although neither is "formally" correct.


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> Let me raise my voice again in defence of "obecná čeština".
> We don't treat adjective endings carelessly - we just have a system different from, but equally strict as, "spisovná čeština".


Admittedly, it was a tongue-in-cheek remark.


----------

